# A shout out for Lemon Poppyseed muffins -



## marmalady (May 19, 2005)

Hi, the store I'm baking for has gotten a request for the above; I have recipes, but wondered if anyone has a TNT recipe they use?

Baker's Dozen, your lemonade muffins sound awesome!


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

Maybe that's why they're popular, Marmalady!
None of us have a TNT recipe!

I will say, I have a wonderful poppyseed cake recipe, but no muffin.


----------



## marmalady (May 20, 2005)

Found one on line - just wanted something I knew someone had made!


----------



## PA Baker (May 20, 2005)

I have one, marm, but it might take me a couple of days to dig it out.  Is that OK?


----------



## marmalady (May 20, 2005)

Cewl!  Whenever!  TY - mwaaah!


----------



## mugsy27 (May 20, 2005)

always been curios about this...what does TNT stand 4??


----------



## jkath (May 20, 2005)

TNT= Tried and True


----------



## mugsy27 (May 20, 2005)

ahh..all this time i thought it was spicy or hot (tnt=dynamite=explosive).


----------



## Zereh (May 20, 2005)

This is kind of a presumptuous question coming from someone who gets seriously stressed when it comes to "baking" and isn't very good at it at all ... but couldn't you simply use poppy seed cake batter in muffin tins / cupcake thingys and adjust the baking time a bit?


Z


----------



## htc (May 20, 2005)

Zereh, I would consider your version a poppyseed cupcake. I home bake a lot, but don't have as much experience  (commercial and home baking) as many on this forum. Personally I would think that a muffin is more dense than a cupcake or cake. Though some muffins are "lighter", I still think they are different from cake.

example: I tried making a banana cake. I wanted to recreate something I used to be able to buy and can no longer get. I took a banana bread recipe and used that as cake (with one slight modification) and it definitely was still banana bread. I eventually found a banana cake recipe that's really good. I have yet to sit down and compare the two recipes but definitely will soon.


----------



## PA Baker (May 23, 2005)

Here's my first recipe, marm. I don't know how well this one would multiply (this makes 1 doz and I'm assuming you need to bake in larger quantities) but it's good. I need to get some other things done first, but I have another that I like, too, that I'll dig out later today. 

*Lemon Poppy Seed Muffins*

2 c flour (all purpose)
3/4 c white sugar
1/4 c poppy seeds
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
1 c lemon-flavored yogurt
1/4 c vegetable oil
1 Tbsp grated lemon zest
1/3 c fresh lemon juice
3 Tbsp white sugar 

Preheat oven to 400F. lightly grease muffin tin.

Combine flour, 3/4 c sugar, poppy seeds, baking powder, baking soda and salt. 

In a separate bowl, mix the eggs, yogurt, vegetable oil and lemon zest. Blend well and pour over the flour mixture. Mix until just combined with a wooden spoon. Don't overmix!

Spoon batter evenly between the prepared muffin cups. Bake at 400 for 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine the lemon juice with the remaining 3 Tbsp white sugar. Stir until sugar dissolves.

When muffins come out of the oven, pierce the tops several times with a toothpick. Slowly pour about 1 Tsp of the lemon juice and sigar mixture over the tops of each muffin. Let muffins cool in pans for 10 minutes before removing them from the pan.


----------

